# Newbie(s) And Mech Mods - Nemesis Clones Vs Astro/ Sentinels



## Fickie

Hi All,

So I've been watching to many youtube vids and I want huge plumes of clouds like Riptripper makes. Enter the Mech Mod.

Been looking at the 2 above and would like opinions please.

On a different note I would like to know if anyone has seen decent clones of a Reo or similar and if not why not? Having not seen one but listening to people here I can't understand why such a bulletproof design hasn't being copied. Throwing it out there to the Reoville guys' engineer cousin....

Of course I will take advices on other mech mods or hybrids too.

I will leave the other info i.e. match me a coil to my battery on another day but if you have info particularly safety please be so kind as to drop links.

Regards,
Fickie


----------



## Tom

For huge plumes there are many factors responsible, like the coil, type of juice and probably the mech as well. Imho the mech is at the end pf the list. I only found the perfect setup with mega plumes last week and purely because of the RDA and finding the suitable coil for it

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## johan

Its never a good business decision to copy another design @Fickie . Have you visited the Afriville and specifically the Rhino project on this forum yet? http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/rhino-project.63/


----------



## Smokyg

@Fickie I just got my Nemesis last week and im loving it ! My first and only Mech Mod, i decided to go nemesis as i like the flush'ness of everything, no buhrs or things sticking out! 

I am vaping on a IGO-L with a single coil triple twisted 32g and 7 wraps, came to 1.1 Ohm, and my ego-c twist fired it no problem and produced just slightly less vapor than on the Nemesis..

Untill..... Dum dum dum.... I built a double twisted 28g, 7 wraps on 2mm drill, came to 0.6Ohm and producing like a 1968 Mercedes Diesel truck trying to go up mount everest! 

Personally ill say the mech mod should be chosen for its looks and the atty and coil should draw more of your attention in terms of vapor production..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fickie

Tom said:


> For huge plumes there are many factors responsible, like the coil, type of juice and probably the mech as well. Imho the mech is at the end pf the list. I only found the perfect setup with mega plumes last week and purely because of the RDA and finding the suitable coil for it
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Thank you. I kind of understand that. My reasoning being that when I start winding those types of coils I would end up low ohms and the SVD wont fire. If I can get better clouds with what I have, I need help understanding it.
I have SVD, Whistling Russian and Igo-L. Recently started lowering nic and flavour levels with VG clouds are better but I want it dense.


Johan said:


> Its never a good business decision to copy another design @Fickie . Have you visited the Afriville and specifically the Rhino project on this forum yet? http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/rhino-project.63/


No, I haven't. A bit short in time these days but will check out a bit, thanks.



Smokyg said:


> @Fickie I just got my Nemesis last week and im loving it ! My first and only Mech Mod, i decided to go nemesis as i like the flush'ness of everything, no buhrs or things sticking out!
> 
> I am vaping on a IGO-L with a single coil triple twisted 32g and 7 wraps, came to 1.1 Ohm, and my ego-c twist fired it no problem and produced just slightly less vapor than on the Nemesis..
> 
> Untill..... Dum dum dum.... I built a double twisted 28g, 7 wraps on 2mm drill, came to 0.6Ohm and producing like a 1968 Mercedes Diesel truck trying to go up mount everest!
> 
> Personally ill say the mech mod should be chosen for its looks and the atty and coil should draw more of your attention in terms of vapor production..



Thanks SmokyG, I think it talks to the same reply as with Tom? Finding a nice coils set up that will fire on the SVD.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Smokyg

Fickie said:


> Thank you. I kind of understand that. My reasoning being that when I start winding those types of coils I would end up low ohms and the SVD wont fire. If I can get better clouds with what I have, I need help understanding it.
> I have SVD, Whistling Russian and Igo-L. Recently started lowering nic and flavour levels with VG clouds are better but I want it dense.
> 
> No, I haven't. A bit short in time these days but will check out a bit, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SmokyG, I think it talks to the same reply as with Tom? Finding a nice coils set up that will fire on the SVD.
> 
> Thanks guys.


No problem boet! Any time! Check out http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-64

Here myself and Reinhard is building a trip twisted coil! Best you can build for a SVD.


----------



## Andre

For the best plumes you need a mech mod with very safe 30 A battery, a dripper with enlarged air hole and a low sub-ohm coil, close to the air hole and low on the deck. That will be a start.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fickie

Smokyg said:


> No problem boet! Any time! Check out http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/show-us-your-working-wick-and-coil-setup.246/page-64
> 
> Here myself and Reinhard is building a trip twisted coil! Best you can build for a SVD.



Mooi! Taking a look now somma.



Matthee said:


> For the best plumes you need a mech mod with very safe 30 A battery, a dripper with enlarged air hole and a low sub-ohm coil, close to the air hole and low on the deck. That will be a start.



See that's what I was thinking. Do you have a mech mod recommendation for me please?

@Matthee and @johan, should I just wait for the Tokolosh? What turnaround time is being looked at on 'The Tokolosh'?


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> Mooi! Taking a look now somma.
> 
> 
> 
> See that's what I was thinking. Do you have a mech mod recommendation for me please?
> 
> @Matthee and @johan, should I just wait for the Tokolosh? What turnaround time is being looked at on 'The Tokolosh'?


No, the Rhino (we renamed the Tokolosh) will be limited to 30 W, which will not allow you to go low sub-ohm where the real plumes are to be found. Any good mech will do, really depends on your taste. Locally I like the Smok Magneto. Many here go for the Nemesis.


----------



## johan

Its difficult to say @Fickie - depends on Evolv's stocking date of the DNA30D, they said in their communiques round mid April and then there's machining as well. I suggest you either get K.T.S (side firing button) or Nemesis (bottom firing button) and obviously good battery like AW at www.vapeking.co.za , they both work for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fickie

Guys thank you!

Just also want to put up my little thread disclaimer:
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/1didx2/psa_cloud_chasing_is_dangerous/

To anyone reading this please note that I asked for info on safety and didn't get it. I still had to go and research it as safety is always your own responsibility for what you intend to do!

To the @devdev thank you for this thread and the general surfing links it took me to:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/12362/

Cheers,
F

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

@Fickie I am so glad that thread was able to assist and educate you about this stuff.

A little safety knowledge is all you need to enjoy many happy sessions vaping


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> Guys thank you!
> 
> Just also want to put up my little thread disclaimer:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/1didx2/psa_cloud_chasing_is_dangerous/
> 
> To anyone reading this please note that I asked for info on safety and didn't get it. I still had to go and research it as safety is always your own responsibility for what you intend to do!
> 
> To the @devdev thank you for this thread and the general surfing links it took me to:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/posts/12362/
> 
> Cheers,
> F


Sorry we missed that in your original post. In the sticky part of our Modders section there are two threads dedicated to safety, which you could also read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

IMO there us only 2 choices for a mechanical mod, firstly the nemesis, and secondly the magneto. I own several, and the nemmi is my favourite. Any size battery fits, flat top or nipple top, and it hits hard. It has beautiful sleek looks too, and it will take a vw kick. I don't own a magneto, but their owners swear by it!

Cloud chasing can only be done on a modified dripper, as mentioned earlier. But do yourself a favour and get a kayfun, if you really want the best vape satisfaction, effortlessly.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

SunRam said:


> But do yourself a favour and get a kayfun, if you really want the best vape satisfaction, effortlessly.


24 hours ago I would have agreed with you totally if we were talking mechanicals. I am a changed man though, and can vouch that the Reo has got to be the best of mechs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SunRam

devdev said:


> 24 hours ago I would have agreed with you totally if we were talking mechanicals. I am a changed man though, and can vouch that the Reo has got to be the best of mechs


I'm sure, but for the price a nemmi and kayfun combo is great. If you buy locally you're good to go for R800. I don't know exactly what a reo costs, but it's expensive. That doesn't mean I don't want one, I actually do, but I'm just so happy with my setup atm. Truth be told, I'm waiting for a kayfun v2 or something, but the industry has stagnated a bit over the last 6 months, it used to progress a lot quicker, I'm itching for something new and revolutionary. I guess that will come with the new 30w dna chips

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fickie

Matthee said:


> Sorry we missed that in your original post. In the sticky part of our Modders section there are two threads dedicated to safety, which you could also read.



Hey no worries, I have been looking at that post of mine since yesterday it almost seems 'accusatory', its not meant to its supposed to tell cloud chasers and new non technical folk that there are some risks and the responsibility is theirs to learn it. There is certainly sufficient, easily accessible info both here and the net in general. 

I think I want the gunmetal chrome Neme, despite that it will fade, it just looks so smooth .

I have to admit I am also pulling toward the dna slowly as an ultimate mod (vs the Reo but Reo is still boss) and honestly even a standard socket power supply mod for home use.... We'll see neither are freely available or moderately priced. Reo seems the bomb, I am especially intruiged by the fact that people have +4yr old ones. That's actually reasonable per year but intitial outlay is still semi off putting.

The neme, magneto or KTS all are very cool for a backup to my single (SVD) mod...


----------



## Silver

SunRam said:


> But do yourself a favour and get a kayfun, if you really want the best vape satisfaction, effortlessly.



@SunRam, while i respect your view and acknowledge your experience in vaping, i have to say that my experience of the Kayfun was not as you described.

It certainly wasnt effortless for me. I have the Kayfun 3.1 clone and fastening the ends of the coils to the screws is a big pain. It also leaks a bit. And when i take mine apart, sometimes the inner pin comes out and the coil bases wobble all over. Its stable now and i have sorted it out and adjusted everything but certainly not effortless.

Flavour is great, but still not as good as my simple iGO-L dripper (for me at least)
Throat hit is below my dripper.
Vapour production is more

Nice to have the tank and not have to drip, but I dont move around with it because it does occasionally drop a few small drops out of its airholes etc.

Personally i think it has to do with the build quality of the particular clone. So maybe the one you have is better than the one i have.

So comparing the price of a Kayfun clone and Nemi to a REO is a bit unfair IMO. One should compare the original Kayfun and an original mod to the REO and you will find they are more similarly priced.

Just my opinion from my experiences.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SunRam

Silver said:


> Flavour is great, but still not as good as my simple iGO-L dripper (for me at least)
> Throat hit is below my dripper.
> Vapour production is more
> 
> Nice to have the tank and not have to drip, but I dont move around with it because it does occasionally drop a few small drops out of its airholes etc.
> 
> Personally i think it has to do with the build quality of the particular clone. So maybe the one you have is better than the one i have.
> 
> So comparing the price of a Kayfun clone and Nemi to a REO is a bit unfair IMO. One should compare the original Kayfun and an original mod to the REO and you will find they are more similarly priced.
> 
> Just my opinion from my experiences.


I fully agree that the clones are not equal, and it's a bit of a hit and miss, I might've gotten lucky with mine. In my particular case, it's as simple as fill it up, and enjoy an effortless, flavourful vape. I love my drippers too, on occasion, but it's a PITA to carry around, although the flavour is outstanding, and great for testing new flavours.

It's a pity that yours is not trouble free, I've never experienced any leaks with mine.

Comparing the price of a clone to an authentic mod, is not fair I agree, but if I can have a comparable clone vape, at a fraction of the price of an authentic setup, that sounds great to me (unless you get unlucky with a sub par clone, which is a very real and distinct possibility).

That's what I love about vaping, there's something for everyone's needs! You're going to get haters, and you're going to get lovers of each and every piece. I'm obviously a kayfun lover, you and a lot of others are not, and that's perfectly OK, because there's a million other devices to choose from to satisfy our every need.

I think worldwide, the kayfun is currently regarded as the most popular atty among vapers with mods, so that must mean something. Look at the Facebook vaping groups, and the kayfuns are all the rage. Go read on ECF, and the same pattern appear. Even if you look at the amount of reviews and comments on Fasttech, it is apparent that it's very popular - my point is, there must be something special about the kayfun design.

I'm not taking anyting away from the REO, it is obviously a fantastic setup, or drippers, or carto's and clearo's for that matter, but i LOVE my kayfun experience.

I'm rambling on, sorry, time to test some more eyes. See you later at the vapemeet!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SunRam

What just happened? My post is blue, pretty sure I did not select any colours, looks kinda cool anyway.


----------



## johan

SunRam said:


> What just happened? My post is blue, pretty sure I did not select any colours, looks kinda cool anyway.



Blue Saturday - what did you vape last night? might explain the blue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SunRam said:


> I'm not taking anyting away from the REO, it is obviously a fantastic setup, or drippers, or carto's and clearo's for that matter, but i LOVE my kayfun experience.



I wish my Kayfun had been a keeper because it may have saved me some money... but of all the devices I have bought since starting this journey the Kayfun is the only one I have gotten rid of... mine was useless and was named Leaky Leakerson!


----------



## SunRam

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish my Kayfun had been a keeper because it may have saved me some money... but of all the devices I have bought since starting this journey the Kayfun is the only one I have gotten rid of... mine was useless and was named Leaky Leakerson!


One of two thins happened, you either got a dud (which I suspect), or you didn't set it up properly. They are very finicky regarding the build. Mine was giving a horrible burning taste with my first couple of builds, and I nearly chucked it, but once I nailed the build, nirvana. 

Come to think of it, when it leaks, there is no vacuum created, meaning air is leaking in. One of your O rings could've been missing, or cracked something, or the threading wasn't spot on. Yup, quite a hit and miss with these, which is a pity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

I must have been lucky then, no problems to date with The KF clone since beginning Feb, it was boxed with the following Chinglish print: "_together best cooperation_"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SunRam

johan said:


> I must have been lucky then, no problems to date with The KF clone since beginning Feb, it was boxed with the following Chinglish print: "_together best cooperation_"


Apologies to the OP for the hijack.

Tobeco was actually known as one of the poorer clone manufacturers, but they've upped their game recently. Mine is from Tobeco as well. Hcigar apparently makes the best Kayfun clones, but I haven't been able to get my hands on one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm so loving the Neme... I'm firing the Russian 91 on it and it's justn awesome... A heavenly vape especially with Heathers Heavenly juice in the tank... Magnifique


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> Reo seems the bomb, I am especially intruiged by the fact that people have +4yr old ones. That's actually reasonable per year but intitial outlay is still semi off putting./


Yip, Reos are very durable and probably the longest surviving mechanical mod in its original version on the market. The sub-ohm kits now to be released will be the very first substantial change to the Reo. I still want to see anyone keeping an electronic mod for four years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie

Have to add here that my Tobeco R91% is my daily tank. The biggest drawback is that the tank is too big, a fully filled lasts me a full 48hours. Sometimes that gets boring. The fill hole threading was poor or I was poor at preventing cross threading. Even with that, if leaking occurs its negligible.

Strangely, I get better flavour or as good as Igo-L but less vapour . I guess that's why you will never find a 'Made in China Franchise' LOL!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @SunRam 

Dont get me wrong, I do like my Kayfun 3.1 clone. Its just that it highlights the dangers of buying a clone and expecting Nirvana. You could get lucky or you may have problems. 

I do concede that often it can be down to user error since it is quite a tricky thing to set up correctly. 

Perhaps we need one or two Kayfun gurus to start a Kayfun focused advice thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

